# Indiana time change vote/DST



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

What does everyone think about Indiana swtiching time next year in 2006 and finally observing Daylight Savings Time in all counties? I don't understand why they haven't done it before now.

I know that people that live on the IL border in Vigo, Sullivan, and Knox Counties in the Terre Haute/Vincennes area are hoping they can maybe switch to the Central Time Zone to be on the same time as Evansville, Chicago, and the rest of Illinois plus then can keep a year round Central Time schedule with primetime 7-10pm and local news at 10pm--not 11pm.

The way it is now, those counties will always be an hour ahead of Illinois giving Indiana viewers the eastern schedule with Illinois viewers always getting the central schedule. Right now Illinois has to endure everything on a one hour delay again.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

If it has to be done, and I guess it probably does, then as a Indiana resident I think moving the state to the Central Time Zone probably makes the most sense. After all we are a lot closer to Chicago than New York.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

My thoughts are to leave it as it is,, course thats because I dont want to hit all the computers here and change the time zone on them.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Indiana ought to be on eastern time. Neighbors Kentucky, Ohio, and my home state Michigan are on eastern time (very little in the way of exceptions, if you catch my drift). With Indianapolis (Indiana's number-one city) in the south, close to bordering Kentucky, and with Terre Haute and Fort Wayne in the east, near Ohio, I think folks believing Indiana is closely linked to central-zoned Illinois are well-intentioned but misguided. The Hoosiers state oughta to go east (time-wise) .


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I see both sides... Central would be nice because it would give you an extra hour to do business with the left coast, plus shows would be on an hour earlier... Eastern would be nice so I could have time to cut my grass in the spring & fall and still have daylight...


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't see why counties on the west side that have more Illinois ties can't choose to do Central leaving Indianapolis and the rest of the state on Eastern Time. Kentucky and Tennessee are split on Eastern/Central time so I don't see why Indiana can't be as well.

What is the reasoning Indiana has never observed daylight savings time to begin with while 47 other states always have.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Link said:


> What does everyone think about Indiana swtiching time next year in 2006 and finally observing Daylight Savings Time in all counties? I don't understand why they haven't done it before now.
> 
> I know that people that live on the IL border in Vigo, Sullivan, and Knox Counties in the Terre Haute/Vincennes area are hoping they can maybe switch to the Central Time Zone to be on the same time as Evansville, Chicago, and the rest of Illinois plus then can keep a year round Central Time schedule with primetime 7-10pm and local news at 10pm--not 11pm.
> 
> The way it is now, those counties will always be an hour ahead of Illinois giving Indiana viewers the eastern schedule with Illinois viewers always getting the central schedule. Right now Illinois has to endure everything on a one hour delay again.


I never understood why 3 states never switched to Daylight Saving Time. It saves a little energy. I think we should extend DST to year round!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I never understood why 3 states never switched to Daylight Saving Time. It saves a little energy. I think we should extend DST to year round!


Amen,

I Don't understand the reluctance to switch to Daylight savings time. Maybe most of the people that live there are older than the age of 70 and would NOT like the sun being up past their bed time of 9PM, :lol:

Seriously though, the Sun being up later in the day saves LOTS of energy as the vast majority of people will be up till 10PM and if they didn't need lights in their home til after 8:30 to 9:00PM thats a huge savings. Besides I like the extra daylight hours to accomplish yard work, and side jobs while the SUN is still up.

John


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Us Hoosiers are simple folks ya see. Having us change our clocks will do nothing but confuse us. We won't know what time to get up to plant the corn.

Seriously though, I could care wether we observe DST or not. I live in the north east corner of the state. We are on the same time as Michigan and Ohio for 1/2 the year, then an hour behind for the other half. If we go central time, we'll always be an hour behind. If we go eastern, we'll always be the same time. For many people who work across the northern, eastern, or parts of the southern state lines, it makes more sense for them to go eastern. However, the exact same thing holds true for the western counties, those around Chicago, and those around Evansville since they already are central.

If you look at a map of the current eastern/central time zone, a logical extension would be to make all of Indiana central. But I'm sure that will piss off to high heaven the Louisville and Cincinnati crowds as it's going to be such a huge inconvenience for them to adjust their times accordingly. Which ever way we go, I hope that EVERYONE in the state goes the same way. I don't want to have patches here and there that are in different time zones.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

cdru said:


> Us Hoosiers are simple folks ya see. Having us change our clocks will do nothing but confuse us. We won't know what time to get up to plant the corn........


Don't do it, that extra hour of daylight will burn the crops up. :lol:


----------



## tdw (Apr 9, 2005)

As a resident of the big IN, I am welcoming the change. I've worked in all 3 local time zones in the past year. Michigan EDT currently, N Central IN EST, and N West IN CDT currently, and look forward to being the same time difference all year round no matter what time zone we are in. (personally hoping for Central Time, although we'd have to get the feds to change the time zone boundaries, which is certainly possible)


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

Back when we subscribed to TV Guide (before they priced themselves out of our budget), we used to get the Northern Indiana Edition here in this part of Michigan. 
Six months of the year, the time shown was correct. When Michigan would go on DST, we'd have to mentally add an hour to the times shown.
The South Bend stations, during the summer, give both Indiana and Michigan times, when promoting a program.
Until about 40 years ago, South Bend was in the Central Time zone, until the time zone boundary was moved west to the St. Joseph (South Bend)/Laporte (Michigan City) county line.


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

JohnL said:


> Amen,
> 
> I Don't understand the reluctance to switch to Daylight savings time. Maybe most of the people that live there are older than the age of 70 and would NOT like the sun being up past their bed time of 9PM, :lol:


Politics pure and simple. The issue of DST has come up a few times to the Indiana General Assemply, but has always been shot down.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

My parents live in Illinois in the Terre Haute DMA. For years, Terre Haute stations always used the Central time schedule (daytime 9am-3pm, primetime 7-10pm) from April to October then Indiana would see the programs follow the eastern schedule with 10-4pm daytime and 8-11pm primetime from November to March---Illinois viewers never saw much change in the schedule.

However in the mid-90s they decided to start delaying all network programming by an hour from April to October following an eastern time zone schedule like Indianapolis. Illinois viewers would see everything shift up an hour in the Spring and most don't like it choosing to watch Champaign or Evansville stations for a 7-10pm primetime. The new DST for Indiana will give Illinois viewers their central time schedule year round now so that is a plus.

From the looks of the map, I don't see why the time zone line isn't between Ohio and Indiana putting all of Indiana in the central time zone.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Actually Arizona does not change there clocks in any part of the state. Half the year on Mountain time and the other half on Pacific time. Some parts of Indiana do change there clocks. Just certain parts leave it be. But all the Arizona stations go with the 7 to 10 PM schedule all year round. I grew up in the Terre Haute area, and alot of people there don't want to change the time. The big ruckus over this is the Governor of Indiana thinks that people make fun of him over the clocks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't care either way. I always lose (not loose) an hour's sleep, regardless (not irregardless)! I go to bed late and wake up early. That's how I compose these charming and elegant posts. :sure:


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Dave said:


> Actually Arizona does not change there clocks in any part of the state. Half the year on Mountain time and the other half on Pacific time. Some parts of Indiana do change there clocks. Just certain parts leave it be. But all the Arizona stations go with the 7 to 10 PM schedule all year round. I grew up in the Terre Haute area, and alot of people there don't want to change the time. The big ruckus over this is the Governor of Indiana thinks that people make fun of him over the clocks.


Arizona TV stations can keep the 7-10 primetime and keep daytime shows at a consitent time without a one day delay because they get the feeds earlier. With Indiana, they have no choice but to keep the 8-11pm primetime year round if they want consistency and tape delay all shows by an hour in the spring/summer. Live telecasts like American Idol for example are now an hour behind and no longer live. Live primetime sports also throws the schedule off having to start at 7pm and then they air alternate shows from 10-11pm before the news starts.

I think it makes more sense for Indiana to change time to be consistent. One thing I always find confusing is the airport at Indy. You have to think if they are on Eastern or Central right now and then the place you are going is an hour ahead or not.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

DS0816 said:


> Indiana ought to be on eastern time. Neighbors Kentucky, Ohio, and my home state Michigan are on eastern time (very little in the way of exceptions, if you catch my drift). With Indianapolis (Indiana's number-one city) in the south, close to bordering Kentucky, and with Terre Haute and Fort Wayne in the east, near Ohio, I think folks believing Indiana is closely linked to central-zoned Illinois are well-intentioned but misguided. The Hoosiers state oughta to go east (time-wise) .


Umm.. Indianapolis is dead smack in the MIDDLE of the state and Terre Haute (near where my mom lives) is on the *Illinois* border.

Evansville and Vincennes are near Kentucky.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

djlong said:


> Umm.. Indianapolis is dead smack in the MIDDLE of the state and Terre Haute (near where my mom lives) is on the *Illinois* border.
> 
> Evansville and Vincennes are near Kentucky.


I'll have to look at the map again -- but isn't Indianapolis closer to Kentucky than that of Illinois?

With Terre Haute, yeah, I realize I made a mistake. I meant that Fort Wayne is closer to Ohio. I screwed up. Terre Haute is the area in which Timothy McVeigh was executed -- and I recall it bordering Indiana and Illinois. Sorry for my mistake. I think my thoughts get away from me (causing my concentration to become off-whacked) -- but I was trying to state that it seems the biggest areas of Indiana tie it closer to eastern time zone states Kentucky and Ohio more so than central time zone Illinois.

Your response?


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Nope. 90 minutes from Indianapolis to Terre Haute (mile marker 7 on I-70). 110-120 minutes to Jeffersonville, IN (on state line, mile marker 0 on I-65).


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

In Phoenix A/C cost a lot more than running your lights. DST means its hotter longer while people are awake.

I once heard someone suggest Daylight Losing Time, get the sun to go down asap.

I've never met anyone in Arizona that wanted DST, I think any politician advocating it would be run out of office.

An earlier post said none of AZ does DST but I think a reservation near Nevada does follow it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> I never understood why 3 states never switched to Daylight Saving Time. It saves a little energy. I think we should extend DST to year round!


 Year-round DST was tried during the energy crisis. It was a miserable failure because in many areas there is no daylight to save! Kids were going to school in the dark pre-dawn hours in December - Feburary. Many school districts had to change the school schedule to protect the kids walking to school.

Another factor to consider is the farther north you are the longer the days are in the Summer, and the shorter the days are in the winter. One time I visited the Florida Panhandle (the part in the Central Time Zone). It was dark at 6:30 PM CDT in early September (it doesn't get dark that early here in Northern Ohio until November when we're back on standard time). Daylight time works well here, the latest sunset happens is around 9:00 PM EDT in June. The early sunsets tend to make me feel depressed - especially the first week after switching back to standard time. I got that same feeling in Florida, mainly due to the fact that I was not expecting such an early sunset.


----------

